
Your Design Is Wrong (And Here's Why) - hbien
http://flyosity.com/application-design/your-design-is-wrong-and-heres-why.php
======
weego
Real title: Sometimes designers don't align things correctly and it's handy to
have someone else's eyes on it as you might miss it.

Other titles from this rather trite titling strategy include:

    
    
      Your code is wrong (but thats OK).
      You are a bad programmer (it's better to know it).
      Your Tshirt is inside out (stop being a hobo).

------
bartl
> 1px off is wrong.

But if you have to judge by a (scaled) screenshot of 300x400 pixels, you can't
even be sure of what you see.

------
lsc
What's funny is that the kerning example is the only one where I can tell the
difference between the 'good' and the 'bad' example. Now, perhaps I have
atypically poor taste... actually, knowing myself, that's not at all unlikely.
However, it is also possible that I'm the normal one and 'wrong' design isn't
as big of a deal as you think?

~~~
jerf
If presented with a design full of these errors, and presented with an
otherwise-identical design that has these errors corrected side-by-side, you
will almost certainly prefer the one with the errors corrected, even if you
can't put your finger on why.

I'm not very good at design, I'm especially terrible with colors, but if you
study these mechanics a little you can significantly improve the look of your
websites just by mechanically following these rules. It does work; a startup I
worked at created a report of vulnerabilities on your website and by blindly
following the principles of good design actually produced a very good looking
report, better than the competition that could afford designers (but
apparently didn't). It was a subtle thing, but putting our report next to the
competition's report really made it look as if _we_ were the ones with years
of experience and knew what we were talking about, instead of the upstart
newcomer. It failed, ultimately, but not because of our report format :)

~~~
lsc
So you think it's a subconscious thing that even I have, rather than something
like color vision, that some have and some do not have?

------
GBond
All of the authors examples of "valid" critics are not of design decisions.
They are examples of quality control issues AKA "sloppiness".

------
CountHackulus
Interesting to note that designs can be just flat out wrong. Like a visual
syntax error.

